# Duramycin-10 for my kittens?



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I have two kittens maybe 12-14 weeks old that have a cold or worse. I have a packet of Duramycin-10 that says it's for swine, calves and poultry. The wife went to tractor Supply for Terramycin but they didn't have any and said the Duramycin was the same thing. Does anybody know if it's safe for my kittens and what the dosage might be? Thank you.

Nomad


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Duramycin is teracycline. I personally would not give it to young animals because of its effect on tooth enamel. Do you have any amoxicillin on hand?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Willowynd said:


> Duramycin is teracycline. I personally would not give it to young animals because of its effect on tooth enamel. Do you have any amoxicillin on hand?


No we are all out and can't get any more without a vet visit. The vet we used is a long way away because we have moved and since I lost my job we can't afford to go anyway. I don't know what to do. The little guys are not getting any better and I don't want to lose them. Would just a few doses for this illness be enough to harm their teeth? 

Nomad very worried


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

Personally i would dose them. Better to have the babies with no teeth then no babies at all.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Dodgegal79 said:


> Personally i would dose them. Better to have the babies with no teeth then no babies at all.



That's what I'm thinking. But I don't know how to mix the powder to the proper strength for kittens so young.

Nomad


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

6.4 OZ WILL MAKE: 
100 gal containing 100 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal. 

I am not sure of the doseage for a kitten that size and I fear if I gave you too low a dose, it would not be effective and if I give you too high a dose it could be harmful. I cannot find a doseage for kittens or pups as it is not recommended for them.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Willowynd said:


> 6.4 OZ WILL MAKE:
> 100 gal containing 100 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal.
> 
> I am not sure of the doseage for a kitten that size and I fear if I gave you too low a dose, it would not be effective and if I give you too high a dose it could be harmful. I cannot find a doseage for kittens or pups as it is not recommended for them.


I have been having the same problem. I've searched everywhere. We've decided to return the Duramycin to the store. I'm afraid I'll do more harm than good if I try to give it to them. I'll have to find something else to use. 

Thanks for your assistance.

Nomad


----------

